# beware of buying used trailers



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Problem solved


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

We all have diffrent experiances, but I find it hard to believe Eddie sold you this. He has been very honest with me over the years. Just my opinion.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Well he did and now i can understand why he didn't want to do a receipt saying it would save on taxes. my dumb mistake. I will post some pictures as soon as I can. I hold myself responsible for not inspecting it better. being he is a trailer business. He should have inspected it before it was to be sold. This trailer upon inspecting it after this is not in any way shape or form safe for the road. I will make sure of it. I am going to cut it up. I would never even attempt to sell it. I got down and scraped the trailer to find its completely rusted out. I could have lost my boat as well took someone life over it. I believe he knew it was a risk and that why he didn't want any paperwork to come back on him as maybe being responsible. I just will never buy from him again and I hope who does make sure they are check out the trailer before buying and dont allow him to talk you out of a bill of sale. thats where I went wrong. I too take some of the responsibility.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you at least talk to him about it? How long ago did you buy it? I would give him a chance to look at it or hear what he has to say. My .02. Skip


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah...you should speak with him first. He's an honest guy and I'm sure he will make it right.


----------



## maxwell18 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you would way ahead if you talk to him first before saying hs was dishonest or not a good businessman. Then I really would like to see the results. Was the trailer that you paid for under priced or normal priced. If you got for a steal then you should consider that too. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

maxwell18 said:


> I think you would way ahead if you talk to him first before saying hs was dishonest or not a good businessman. Then I really would like to see the results. Was the trailer that you paid for under priced or normal priced. If you got for a steal then you should consider that too. Just my 2 cents worth.


Should it matter if he got a steal? He paid $700 for a used trailer that is basically a worthless piece of scrap. Do you call losing $700 a steal? How about the fact he didn't give the man a receipt. Personally I would have demanded a receipt, it's not his choice on whether to give you a receipt. A lot of businesses aren't what they used to be. Go back to Eddie and show him the trailer and ask him what he can do to make it right and then come back and tell us what happened. There's no way I would pay $700 and not at least go back and fight for issue to be resolved.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Snookman - I have a double axle aluminum trailer made by venture trailers that I am thinking about selling. I keep a 26' center console on it. Its an ok trailer but not for me. There is a little rust on the springs which I believe is typical of any trailer and soon will need to be replaced. I have not advertised this because I just haven't come to that point. But I pull my boat a lot and wanted to switch to a nicer trailer. So I need to sell this one to get me moving. If your interested PM me.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have always had great service dealing with English trailers. Did you talk to him to see what he would do to help you out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

And I have not. Dealt with him once........NEVER Again!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd be up there raising some hell. Legally you are probably screwed, but if this guy is as honest as these people say then talking to him would be worth it....


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

We bought the trailer back in March 2011. It is a Shoreline Trailer. He in fact steered me to this trailer talking about it was a very good trailer but it needed a little work so thats why he told me he would sell it to me for $700.00. There is a big difference between a little work and rusted out for the most part. Thinking now about how much he was interested working out a deal made me think that he just wanted it gone and found a sucker. have I spoke with him.No, Why? I have nothing to show it was purchased from him but my word. I am going to eat this and take it as a learning experience as well stay far away from that mans business as possible. Your welcome to feel he is honest but my gut tells me different. For the amount of hidden rust on that trailer and its was obvious someone knew what they were doing to cover it up. 

My most important point is to be very careful when buying used as I have learned. 

tomnmendy: I dont know when I will be able to buy my next one. I haven't been out but a hand full of times after I bought this trailer. I have my old Aluminum trailer out back still that needed work. I am thinking of taking it when I can and having it fixed. Its a old hitchhiker trailer. I knew it needed work when I bought the boat with it. its a single axle. I bought the Shoreline since it was dual axle for safety. Your welcome to send me some pictures as well as a price range you are looking for. My boat is 20Ft so that trailer sounds like it may be too big.lol

Guys this is what I got to say about Eddie English. He knew the condition of the trailer he sold me and played down the shape it was in. When I asked him about a receipt he just laughed and said it would be cheaper on us ( As he used in his sentence) then went into giving me buddy bearings free of charge. As I think about it now. It was very clear that he was trying to complete the deal and get me down the road. its sitting in my yard with a broken axle and too unstable to even think of taking on the road( I am not going to take the chance of killing somebody or possibility of loosing my boat just to see if this honest dealer will maybe do the right thing. I dont feel I am wrong for posting this on the forum or displaying my bad deal as a warning to those on here who may be looking for a used trailer. My point is be very careful out there no matter who the seller is. If it offends some of you guys who are or were past customers. That wasn't my point.

bigrick. Thats the point. I dont have any paperwork so I am screwed. I am angry but I blame myself as well.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

For what its worth, I would talk to him. I think that you have to give him the opportunity before you totally hang him up to dry. I don't know anything about the guy but everyone in business makes honest mistakes.

Other than that....sorry about your trailer.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hang him out to dry? I am not telling you not to buy there but to be aware before you buy and make sure you check over everything before you leave and do not leave without a receipt in hand.

I am expressing my situation in dealing with him on my first trailer purchase and what I went through. my views and opinions are just that mine. I am not asking anyone or any of you guys who have had either a good experience or not to stop buying from him. I wont ever step foot back there by my own experience and my choice.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Snookman, I think we all have felt the feelings/thoughts of being taken advantage of. Take alot of pics of what you found( if you can't take the trailer) and just have a talk with him. If you don't the situation has no chance of getting better, if you do, it has at least a possibility. Give it, him and yourself a chance for atleast a little brighter outcome. Wish you well. If you need a "fishin fix" send me a PM. We go as weather permits. Good Luck, Skip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Like said above, I would at least talk to him and see what he says. The worst that can happen is, you're in the same situation.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I would like to see some pictures of the trailer and some more details. What size is the trailer? I know it sucks to buy something and be let down by your purchase. I had a trailer break into on me, I never seen the rust till it broke. The trailer was build from square tubing and rusted from the inside out, it was for a Nitro bass boat, never in salt water and I washed it after every use. It was 3 years old when it broke, I was extremely pissed but, I excepted the fact that is was made from low quality steel. I had Eddie English build me a trailer and never had any problems. Depending on the size of the trailer and if it was for a larger boat, $700 for a years use don't seem bad to me.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Unbelievable... Here you trash a guy (which may well be deserved at a later time) without even having spoke a word to him. With or with out a receipt, I'd go to him and at least talk to him, he may very well remember the transaction and make amends. He might in fact didn't know that the trailer was painted to cover up the rust. Who knows? I make and sell parts for motorized bicycles, should I have a customer unhappy about my products or shipping, and some asshole trashes me on the bicycle forum without contacting me, I'd be more then pissed. Without you talking to him, you are totally wrong,:thumbdown: and I wouldn't want you as a customer.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I am sorry you feel that way and thats fine . I haven't asked any member to not buy from Eddie but be more cautious with buying from him. I used his name simply because thats who I bought it from. I didnt question his wanting to do a cash deal but now I really question his reasons. Like i said earlier.Lesson learned as well as I have taken the blame also for not making him do a receipt. Dont stop doing business if you feel comfortable but more make sure of what you are buying from him. thats more of my point with this thread. If you dont agree with it, thats fine as well. Its my choice to not bother going there to fight for a as is product but more of my choice to not do any future business with him. The next trailer I buy will either be new or a used trailer I will go over with a fine tooth comb. I'm more disappointed then angry. I hold myself responsible for not looking at it better as well as doing a cash deal. I still and always will believe that he knew condition of the trailer and it should have never been back on the road. Me being new to owning a baot this size and not that much about trailers bit me in the butt.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It has been ten years since I've done any business with his company and wouldn't know him from Adam! If he is crooked we need to know and if he has good customer service we need to know. 

I may have missed it but, why won't you go talk to him? I have returned things to all sorts of stores without a receipt, I've also been turned back for not having one. It's worth the try, he may remember the trailer or you.

You have kinda made it sound as if he wouldn't do a receipt, did you request a receipt or did you just go along with him?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> if he has good customer service we need to know.


He has always went above and beyond to make sure I was happy every time I've used him.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

*Eddie English*

Same here. I have trailered my boat from Alabama to buy new trailers from Mr. English. Hard to beat his price on parts too. 
Talk to him & give him a chance. Let us know how it works out.
As for the "no title" thing, the way I look at it, you are just as much at fault for not demanding one, as Mr. English is for not giving you one.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Eddie English has been a friend of mine for years. Not only has be built numerous trailers for me, he has done at least three custom fabrication jobs, one of which was an emergency.

I told Eddie about this thread. He is rather curious as to why someone would come on a message board berating him without giving him the courtesy of a phone call. As you probably know, his business number is 623-4353. He told me to give you his cell number, I said, no I do not give out personal cell numbers over the internet. I am making an exception in this case because he is adamant about wanting to hear from you. Eddies cell number is 390-2181. 

Or, if you do not feel comfortable calling him, drop me a pm with your number and I will be sure he gets it.

FO


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> He has always went above and beyond to make sure I was happy every time I've used him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


 + 1


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have been dealing with eddie for years never had a problem with anything he has done.I think if u are going to buy a used trailer you should look it over if you dont know what you are looking for you need to get someone that has a little knowledge about it its kinda like buying a used boat and not looking it over good and then a few days later it blows up or things dont work noone to blame but yourself just my 2 cents


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I am sorry that you have had a bad experience in buying something "used".

From piecing the transaction together it appears that you agreed to pay $700 cash for a used trailer. By paying cash you avoided paying the sales tax which would have been required if there were a receipt in the business files. You have avoided the sales tax, and the business has avoided declaring the sale in its P&L records. You both saved money, albeit illegally.

As to the condition of your purchase, it appears that you did an up-close and personal inspection on the trailer when something needed to be repaired, well after the date of purchase. Any time one purchase "used" merchandise there is a requirement by the purchaser to do a "due diligence" inspection before the exchange of money. All used purchases are "sold as is and where is" unless agreed to otherwise. I understand your being upset with yourself for not doing a better job of inspection, but it what is.

As to the seller, it is typical business to paint and shine to present merchandise in its best light, whether it be trailers, autos, or farm equipment. If you know for a fact that the seller _*knew*_ the trailer was "damaged and dangerous" then you may have probable cause for a law suit for fraud. If you do not have this proof, you probably should not be saying those type things on a forum which might wrongfully diminish that business' reputation.

It sounds as if the seller is willing to listen to your grievance. The ball is in your court. Good luck!


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

eddie meet me at his shop while he was on vacation to help me out i had to get a boat out of the water & he was the only one who stepped up, he's got all my business...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Quit complaining and call or go see him then let us know what he says. If you still refuse to see him to try to settle the issue STFU.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate to hear of this but I'm assuming you were dunking a STEEL trailer into SALTWATER????


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

You should contact him. He has done me right on many deals. It is not right to blast him without talking to him. He is not a crook. 
.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Speakin of eddie, y'all seen that bad azz tunnel hull boat with that tall azz tower, and them low azz sides on it, he was puttin a trailer under it today? That thing is one cool setup.

Eddies a good guy. I would talk to him, sit on down at the register, take ur time and explain who you are what u did and what happend and see what he has to say. He's the kinda person that will listen, he may or maynot be able to work something out , but atleast give him the chance. We still have not seen any proof of damage yet. Steel trailers and salt don't mix its very possible eddie has nothing to do with this.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Guys I lost my temper after it happen and let it get the best of me. Eddie did call me to try to help and I am very Thankful for that. I explained I was in the wrong and that he didn't have to do anything. Its called taking my lumps for being dumb blank. I apologize to him and as well as you guys. When he called me, I returned the call and we talked . I told him not to worry about it and that I was wrong. He offered to make it right but I simply felt I did him wrong and will not ask that of him. 

PLAIN AND SIMPLE, I WAS WRONG AND APOLOGIZE TO YOU ALL AS WELL AS EDDIE ENGLISH.....................

Thank you guys for kicking my butt.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

We are at our weakest moment when we are angry. It takes a real good man to accept his mistakes and apologize. All of this will work out and it looks to me that you won't be carrying an unnecessesary karma debt with you. The gorilla has hopped off your back what a relief.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

After speaking with him, I told him I would go back on here and apologize. I am man enough to take a butt whooping and lick my wounds. lol I will as well stop in when i am that way and again apologize for my actions. again Thanks guys for kicking my butt. sometimes we do stupid things when we dont calm down before acting upon anger. Like I told him. its not worth fixing and I will not ask anything from him since I was wrong...... After speaking with him, I have a great deal of respect for him......:thumbsup:


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Snookman, I couldn't wait to get to the end of this thread so I could comment and let you know that I think you have shown rotten form and are acting like a low life twerp. However, after seeing your apology, I must say you have shown more character than most. Good show, mate. The only thing more difficult than doing the right thing is admitting to others when you haven't. "And they lived happily ever after..."


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have no problem admitting if I was wrong by any means. I am human and make mistakes. I will go the extra mile on my part to do whats right. Eddie and I spoke for some time and i was very clear that I allowed my anger to get the best of me. Even though he understood and kept saying dont worry. I will, for that man showed me the right way to handle things and I have learned as well. like i told him I was wrong and felt that by him calling me showed the true man he was and how compassionate he was and how wrong I was. I would do anything for him for showing me the right way to be as a man. my hat is off to him Thanks guys I deserve to be kicked for my mistake....:yes: It isn't easy swallowing one own pride for handling something wrong but I feel its important to me to do whats right and admit my faults. Like I said, I will stop by there and apologize on my part for allowing my anger get the best of me but it also taught me a lesson that I will learn from. sorry if you guys think less of me but I am human and I need to so are others. Like i said, Thanks guys for kicking my butt and trying to get me to do the right thing.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Snookman, you've got my respect. You've shown great character in this post. Now....the issue is settled. Don't keep kicking your own butt on it. If Eddie wants to help you out, let him. He wouldn't offer if he didn't want to. Sounds like his character is pretty top notch as well. Glad it has worked out like this for you.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks. I will be kicking my own butt for a few days. lol He is very top notch. I have a lot of respect for him more then ever. Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

since this thread contains info about possible illegal activity I think someone should delete it before they try to set ole Eddie up...Eddie, is without a doubt one of the best people in retail business I have ever met. It's hard to please everyone in retail but by golly Eddie sure tries hard!!!

Yea and I agree it is hard to admit when you're wrong and dude has taken his lumps for this...NOW SOMEONE DELETE!!!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Kinda like when someone posted pictures of short AJ an asked what they were. It would be a good idea to make this thread disappear.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I just cleared the first thread and stated problem solved. just clear the name and let this thread die.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



jspooney said:


> Snookman, you've got my respect. You've shown great character in this post. Now....the issue is settled. Don't keep kicking your own butt on it. If Eddie wants to help you out, let him. He wouldn't offer if he didn't want to. Sounds like his character is pretty top notch as well. Glad it has worked out like this for you.


+1


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

It takes a big man to admit when he's wrong; you did that and that deserves respect. I'm just glad you guys were able to work this out. It's hard to bite you're tongue when you're mad and think you've been done wrong and that's when we all are usually at our worst. Now lets get back to fishing!!


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

I respect you admitting your wrong. Unless I missed something , all of this seemed to be for nothing. He offered to try and help and you refused? Then what was the point? If there is anyone who could fix a crappy trailer it is him. It seems that all that came from this was his name and business getting tarnished and you learning to admit being wrong.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I was very angry at the time and allowed my temper get the best of me. I came back and did what I feel was right. As to not allowing him to fix the trailer. I felt that I handled it wrong and didn't want to ask anymore from him. The trailer itself is too far gone to even be feasible for him or I to fix it. Thats all I will say for there is no reason to continue on about it. Have you ever made a mistake while you were upset? I stood up and did the right thing by admitting my fault. I cant do much more. Thats the best answer I can give you. If you want to come by my house and talk and see the trailer pm me. then maybe you will have a better understanding? Eddie and I have spoken and he understood as well as forgiven me for my wrong outburst. again my hat is off to him for showing me the right way to be. Thanks Eddie


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

*aj pics*



Bean Counter said:


> Kinda like when someone posted pictures of short AJ an asked what they were. It would be a good idea to make this thread disappear.


 i posted a pic of what i thought were to small aj's and asked for id. is that what your talking about ?


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

I understand plenty. Thanks for showing me the light.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Speakin of eddie, y'all seen that bad azz tunnel hull boat with that tall azz tower, and them low azz sides on it, he was puttin a trailer under it today? That thing is one cool setup.


You mean this one 











Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What is the difference in cost of a galvanized trailer from a steel trailer???


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

STILL NO PICS????


Did u get a Trailer?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

leeprice72 said:


> I respect you admitting your wrong. Unless I missed something , all of this seemed to be for nothing. He offered to try and help and you refused? Then what was the point? If there is anyone who could fix a crappy trailer it is him. It seems that all that came from this was his name and business getting tarnished and you learning to admit being wrong.


No, more came out of it than that, a lot of folks now know both these guys are stand up guys. I'm sure Eddie will get more bus, he is not tarnished at this point, because everyone is now certain he stands behind what he sells. The original poster has also learned a good lesson, something like, looking before leaping, be my guess. All is well that ends well right?:yes:


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> What is the difference in cost of a galvanized trailer from a steel trailer???


Depends on trailer size. Don't even think about steel around these parts. It'll rust just sitting in your yard.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> View attachment 38042
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


yup i'll take one please! sweet-looking. redfishin' machine i'm sure.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

i went there last year to ask about how much a new trailer would cost for a 15' bass boat he quoated about 4-5 grand so i got on craigs list and found a 2008 tracker trailer from a fellow in irvington al this trailer had never been in the water he sold it to me for $1000 i just regestered it wed he sent me all the correct paperwork great deal


----------



## Boat_Trailer (Jan 14, 2012)

I want to thank everyone would stood up for me and our business today. The kind words were up-lifting. Everybody needs encouragement sometimes. I guess by now you know who I am. I really appreciate everyones business and concern for us. We strive to serve the customers needs professionally and personally, as painless as can be. We have 9 full time employees that have families that depend on this business to be successfully. It is our goal to manufacture high-quality trailers (and trailer repair work, on all types of trailers) and to keep the costs as low as possible. To us, customers are more than just customers, they are friends. We are fully licensed and insured, and we are a legitimate business. We have been in the same location (5724 Hwy 90, Milton, FL) since 1994. Thank you for loyal support. If you need anything, feel free to call us 850-623-4353.

(PS: a 15' boat trailer does not cost between 4-5 thousand dollars LOL)

-EDDIE ENGLISH


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*boat trailer*

I've known Eddie for a long time, I even worked for him for a while. I can tell you from knowing him as a true friend and an employer that you won't find a more honest person to do business with. I've seen people come to the shop after having left their trailer and or boat and trailer on the side of the road because of a blown tire and Eddie would give them a wheel and tire then tell them they could come back by and settle up. Most did, some didn't. I've seen him on several occasions cut someone a deal of some sort because the cost was more than the customer expected or they were just short on cash. If you take something in to be worked on, he can usually tell you to the penny what it's going to run. Unless they run into something unexpected. I was always amazed at how he do all this in his head which just goes to show how good he is at what he does. His intent is never to scam or cheat someone but rather offer them a good quality service at an affordable price The business with the used trailer, well it was a used trailer and I believe I would have looked it over pretty good before I ever paid for it and made sure of what I was getting for my money. Eddie would never intentionally sell someone a trailer new or used if he wasn't sure it was road worthy.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Eddie, I think after these posts you better think about expanding your parking lot.:notworthy::notworthy::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat_Trailer said:


> I want to thank everyone would stood up for me and our business today. The kind words were up-lifting. Everybody needs encouragement sometimes. I guess by now you know who I am. I really appreciate everyones business and concern for us. We strive to serve the customers needs professionally and personally, as painless as can be. We have 9 full time employees that have families that depend on this business to be successfully. It is our goal to manufacture high-quality trailers (and trailer repair work, on all types of trailers) and to keep the costs as low as possible. To us, customers are more than just customers, they are friends. We are fully licensed and insured, and we are a legitimate business. We have been in the same location (5724 Hwy 90, Milton, FL) since 1994. Thank you for loyal support. If you need anything, feel free to call us 850-623-4353.
> 
> (PS: a 15' boat trailer does not cost between 4-5 thousand dollars LOL)
> 
> -EDDIE ENGLISH


 
Welcome to the PFF, Eddie.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Im the one who was wrong and thats over with, In fact we have spoken a few times and he has help me some things. I'm a perfect example of dont let your anger get the best of you. We spoke this morning and he likes the site so hopefully he will get some more time on here.. the most important part is that we learn from even our own mistakes. I have and found a friend in the process. I have a great deal of respect for him and it will take some time for my lump of shame to go down. sometimes I guess its take the worst thing to bring one back down to reality and I have learned a lot through this as well with Eddie. I am very Thankful his is a forgiving man and doesn't even get mad. that meant a lot to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Tuna Man said:


> Unbelievable... Here you trash a guy (which may well be deserved at a later time) without even having spoke a word to him. With or with out a receipt, I'd go to him and at least talk to him, he may very well remember the transaction and make amends. He might in fact didn't know that the trailer was painted to cover up the rust. Who knows? I make and sell parts for motorized bicycles, should I have a customer unhappy about my products or shipping, and some asshole trashes me on the bicycle forum without contacting me, I'd be more then pissed. Without you talking to him, you are totally wrong,:thumbdown: and I wouldn't want you as a customer.


That is a bit harsh. Free market and this is a place where ideas and opinions should be freely exchanged.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> That is a bit harsh. Free market and this is a place where ideas and opinions should be freely exchanged.


If you will go back and re-read the resolve, you will see that Tuna Man was "spot on" in his criticism of the poster who had never taken the time to seek out the alleged perpetrator before posting the tyrade. Bad on you!!!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

There is always someone not willing to take an apology that was put out there for a mistake on my part but the important part is that Eddie and I have really taken things to a much better place after this thread, I have and already have admitted my mistakes as well a apologized not only to members but most all Eddie. I cant do much more. I guess some people dont make mistakes? I am only human so I do and when I do, I will own up to them. All I can say is take me as you choose to for I can only be a man and learn from mistakes I may make. the key is to learn and that I have as well gained a friend. you have a right to your opinion and that I will respect.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fishn4real said:


> If you will go back and re-read the resolve, you will see that Tuna Man was "spot on" in his criticism of the poster who had never taken the time to seek out the alleged perpetrator before posting the tyrade. Bad on you!!!


Agree to disagree.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad you boys like my Shallow Sport scouting boat! Took me forever to find one! Scout in it, then make the tourney run in the Lake & Bay! Eddie is building me a tandem trailer w/brakes for it. Can't wait.

That being said, I trust Eddie English completely. He inspects & takes care of every boat trailer I have (3 at this point). Great local business & a great guy! Very glad to hear things were worked out. Never a doubt!


----------



## velvet tines (Nov 17, 2007)

good to hear things were worked out.

as for Eddie, i've been taking my trailers to him since 2006. even purchased a custom job a couple of years ago. some guys in repair businesses will take advantage of women and hike their prices up, not Eddie. he's always given me great quotes and the work is top notch. he has a good selection of trailer parts too and will beat most anyone's price in baldwin or mobile county.


----------

